# Myspace



## DeLamar.J (Dec 12, 2005)

I thought it would cool if everyone from martial talk posted the link to there My Space profile. If you dont have an account I would get one, it is loads of fun and just as addictive as the forums. Exept you can learn alot more about each other. I love how you can customize your whole page with music, backrounds, pics, you name it. Check out my page, here is the link 

http://www.myspace.com/39440105​


----------



## DeLamar.J (Dec 12, 2005)

Also, if anyone needs help setting up there page I know a little bit, but Im still new to the whole thing.


----------



## Satt (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.myspace.com/satterjm​


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 13, 2005)

Yahoo has a myspace variant that I use as I cannot go to myspace from work.

http://360.yahoo.com/jimbospidr


----------



## Swordlady (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's mine: http://www.myspace.com/sword_goddess

I just created this blog yesterday, so it isn't very fancy schmacy yet.  I've been on Xanga for 1.5 years, but wanted to branch out a bit.  :ubercool:


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2006)

The Profiles here on Martial talk are great accept they really don't give that much detail on the person, So I will be the first to give out my "Myspace" profile address, and once you see it send me a friend request...

www.myspace.com/sinreborn


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 11, 2006)

I'll do that!  My address is below.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jan 11, 2006)

In my sig........


----------



## Kreth (Jan 11, 2006)

Myspace = geocities for the 21st century...


----------



## Sin (Jan 11, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Myspace = geocities for the 21st century...



That may being true, its still a fun way of getting to know the community better.


----------



## Xibalba (Jan 11, 2006)

OK, here goes...I hope this works:
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=23390821

Also, a link to my dojo's website: http://www.msu.edu/~karate/

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## someguy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm a xanga man myslef.  So nenneer neneer neneer.  If anybody uses xanga though look up Iamsomeguy.


----------



## someguy (Jan 12, 2006)

I gave up and created one out of boredom.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 12, 2006)

I moved this thread to the locker room 
I feel it is better here then in the general Martial Arts section

Sheldon bedell 
MT Mod


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/bummtek 

somebody stole the name mj_lover....made me sad, i cried.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> I moved this thread to the locker room
> I feel it is better here then in the general Martial Arts section
> 
> Sheldon bedell
> MT Mod



I only started it in General MA talk  because I feel more people go there than the Locker room.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 14, 2006)

myspace.com didn't like me, so I had to go to geocities.  I'm not really finished, but it's there.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 14, 2006)

My sister-in-law talked me into creating a page a few weeks ago. It gets pretty addicting...

Here's my page:
http://www.myspace.com/jadetigress


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 29, 2006)

I just joined, and here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/hikoseijuro29


----------



## dubljay (Jan 29, 2006)

BOOOO!!! I'm anti myspace.  It can eat me!  But nice profiles all.  Good to know you guys better.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 29, 2006)

I Requested friends from those I could.

Myspace address is: http://myspace.com/richparsons


----------



## ppko (Jan 31, 2006)

here is mine http://www.myspace.com/ppko


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, here's mine:
http://www.myspace.com/rescue007
I like myspace. It's pretty kewl. I sent friend requests to all.


----------



## ppko (Feb 1, 2006)

I started a new page just for Martial Artist
http://www.myspace.com/martialartistunited


----------



## KenpoEMT (Feb 1, 2006)

Not a bad idea at all...


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 1, 2006)

http://spaces.msn.com/tabusorofijisavage1978/

*http://profiles.yahoo.com/scribble_fiji* 

Enjoy!


----------



## DeLamar.J (Feb 1, 2006)

I noticed that a few people from martial talk have myspace profiles. If you sent a friend request to me and I denied it Im sorry, I am in the habbit of denying when people just add me for no reason, like all those bands and what not. 
If your from martial talk I'll add you, I just did not know. I have been asking if they are from martial talk when I see martial arts in the profile. I just did not want anyone from martial talk thinking that I knowingly denied them. So re-add me if this happened and I'm sorry.
There are so many people who just add you and dont even spend 1 sec on your profile, they dont know crap about you and just add you to get thier friend count up. But anyone from martial talk I will accept.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is my profile check it out.  I have a few pics there that you can see also.

http://www.myspace.com/30782067

Mark


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/12672618

and 

http://www.myspace.com/19015489

I'm a total tool on myspace, though. . .not that I'm not here, but. . .


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 13, 2006)

I just got into using Myspace and I wanted to start a fun thread so we all could check out each others pages.  Post on this thread let us know the URL of your page if you want to share it.  Shoot some comments off and maybe make some new friends.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 13, 2006)

I have one, I set up wayyyy back in the day, but I never use it.  Ill try and find it and post it.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 14, 2006)

Mod Note:

Three separate threads discussing users' "myspace" locations merged.

-Dan


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 14, 2006)

... should know that to have a myspace account you have to be 14 years old and have your parents permission.  Now we all know how that can go - how can any webmaster look through the magic of the interet and verify that you are at least 14?  They can't.

Just like your teen can't look through the magic of the internet and verify that this kid who claims to be a student at your kid's school is actually that and not a sexual predator.

Here in Clark County, Washington, a 12-yr-old girl was chatting on MySpace with who she thought was another student at her school who made a sexually based comment to her.  This bright girl told her mother who promptly called the Sherriff.  The account name and password were submitted to the authorities who set up a sting and arrested a 28-yr-old sexual predator from Oregon - repeat offender.

My very own daughter's friend set up an account for her, which I busted in to.  I found my daughter's age being represented as 24! I clicked on her friends and they were represented as 19, 28, 33!!  So I clicked on their friends, and so on and so on.

Finding strangers was EASY.  If was easy for my daughter to find them, it's easy for them to find her.

Use MySpace wisely and responsibly and just don't let your teens on the site.  Remember:  Where children are, predators are - always.  Be prepared.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 14, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/deafcaver
Whell there's mine... Wish I knew how to spiffy it up like some others... (hint)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 14, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ... should know that to have a myspace account you have to be 14 years old and have your parents permission.  Now we all know how that can go - how can any webmaster look through the magic of the interet and verify that you are at least 14?  They can't.
> 
> Just like your teen can't look through the magic of the internet and verify that this kid who claims to be a student at your kid's school is actually that and not a sexual predator.
> 
> ...



Myspace is definitely a breeding ground for predators and caution must be taken with who you *talk* to. Children under 18, if they set up their profiles with the correct birthdate, automatically have a private profile which cannot be accessed by anyone they don't give access to. My 15 year old daughter had her profile before i put mine up. I check hers occasionally but it is set to private and her limited amount of friends she has there she knows personally.

However, too many kids DO NOT put in their correct birthdate and represent themselves as being older than they are, or they grant access to a private profile to someone they do not know. 

This can get dangerous for them. I would think myspace would be just as popular for law enforcement to set up fake profiles to catch predators as it is for the predators to set up fake profiles to prey on the younger set there.

It's a fun place if used with caution and I'm glad that young girl had the presence of mind to alert her mother to what was going on. I have told my daughter the same thing about alerting me to ANY suspicious behavior or ANY inappropriate comments made to her or anyone trying to gain personal info from her. I told her even if she is smart enough not to divulge...we could help protect someone else who is not by reporting it to the authorities.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 14, 2006)

I've added -3- additional fields to your profile where you can list your LJ's, myspaces, etc.  Look at my profile for where they will appear.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 15, 2006)

Cool. Thanks Bob! :asian:


----------

